# A true Royal Canadian has passed away



## Michael Dorosh (13 Aug 2004)

Regrets to all the RCR types here but the loss extends well outside the Regiment.   Strome Galloway - soldier, historian, author - has passed away according to a post at my message board.

For anyone who doesn't know (and for shame if you don't) Galloway served in the RCR in WW II.  He saw combat in North Africa with the British Army, specificially in Tunisia with the Royal Irish Fusiliers, then as a company commander of The Royal Canadian Regiment and sometimes acting battalion commander in Sicily, Italy, and NW Europe.  He wrote extensively for Legion Magazine, as well as publishing excellent books about his experiences in "the big one."

The loss of this true Royal Canadian is a blow to all Canada.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Aug 2004)

Farewell Strome

Pro Patria


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Aug 2004)

> DEATH OF STROME GALLOWAY
> It is with great sadness that I have just learned of the death of our friend, member, colleague and co-Founder, Colonel Strome Galloway. Strome had been somewhat infirm of late, and died yesterday, August 11, after suffering an aneurysm a week previously. He had long mourned his wife Jean, who predeceased him by almost exactly two years. Visitation will take place at Hulse, Playfair & McGarry, 315 McLeod St, Ottawa, Sunday 2-4 pm and 7-9 pm and Monday 2-4 pm. Funeral at St Bartholomew's Anglican Church, 125 Mackay St, Ottawa, on Tuesday at 11 am. Flowers gratefully declined. Memorial donations, if desired, may be made to in support of the Palliative Care Programmes of the Order of St Lazurus and made payable to the Order at 1435 Caledon Place, Ste 100, Ottawa ON K1G 3H3. The next issue of Canadian Monarchist News will provide an opportunity for us to reflect on the life of a gallant soldier, loyal monarchist and warm and supportive friend. Three years ago, on his 85th birthday, I wrote a few words of tribute in Strome's honour so that he might know the esteem of the League while he was alive. This appears as the fourth item in the "Editorial Commentary" listing for Spring-Winter 2001 issue of CMN at www.monarchist.ca/cmn/edit_comment.htm I last spoke with Strome only a few weeks ago. Though bedridden with vertigo, his spirit and mind remained intact - he was full of informed concern for the present, and of lively reminiscences of the past. How we will miss him ! We commend this good man to God's mercy, grateful that Strome, as St Paul, might justly claim "I have fought a good fight, I have finished the course, I have kept the faith." Rest in peace, old soldier.
> John Aimers
> Dominion Chairman/président national
> The Monarchist League of Canada/


----------



## Sundborg (13 Aug 2004)

That's too bad; at least he is remembered.


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Aug 2004)

Here is the full obituary from the Globe and Mail:

The Globe and Mail, 13 Aug 04

*GALLOWAY, Colonel Strome* 

Passed away in Ottawa on Wednesday, August 11, 2004 Andrew Strome Ayers
Carmichael-Galloway, ED, CD, in his 89th year. He was Colonel of the
Regiment of The Royal Canadian Regiment (1989-93); Lieutenant-Colonel of the
Regiment of The Regiment of Canadian Guards (1967-71); Honorary
Lieutenant-Colonel of the Governor General's Foot Guards (1969-79) and
serving Honorary Lieutenant-Colonel of the 78th Fraser Highlanders, which
was disbanded in 1763 but re-raised 203 years later as a Canada-wide
ceremonial heritage unit. He was an Officer in the Venerable Order of St.
John of Jerusalem, and a Knight Commander in the (International) Military
and Hospitaller Order of St. Lazarus of Jerusalem and a Grand Officer of
Merit in the same Order. He was Bannerman in Scotland to the 30th Chief of
the Name and Arms of Carmichael and by letters patent of the Lord Lyon King
of Arms, at Her Majesty's Register House in Edinburgh, he was ranked as a
noble in the noblesse of Scotland. 

Honorary Editor Emeritus of ''Heraldry in Canada'', he was a Fellow of the
Royal Heraldry Society of Canada and a Distinguished Fellow of the American
College of Heraldry. He was a contributor to various publications in Canada,
the United States and the Commonwealth. For many years his column ''Brave
Yesterdays' appeared in ''Legion'' magazine. He was the published author of
nine books, most of them military in nature, including his autobiography,
''The General Who Never Was'' and ''How to be Scottish, A Guide for North
Americans.'' Colonel Galloway was an Honorary Life Member and Past President
of Ottawa Branch (No. 16) Royal Canadian Legion and an Honorary Past
Commander of Pinellas County Post No. 144 of the Royal Canadian Legion in
St. Petersburg, Florida, U.S.A. He was also Honorary President of the former
Ottawa and District Garrison Sergeants Association and an Honorary Life
Member and Past President of the United Services Institute of Ottawa and an
Honorary Life Member of The Royal Canadian Regiment Association of London,
The Regiment of Canadian Guards Association and the Governor General's Foot
Guards Association of Ottawa. For some years he was a member of the Royal
Canadian Military Institute in Toronto and of the Cavalry and Guards Club,
London, England. He was co-founder, with Mr. John Aimers, of the Monarchist
League of Canada. A 1949 graduate of the Canadian Army Staff College, he was
graduated from the National Defence College in 1962. His wartime service was
with the Royal Canadian Regiment in the UK, Sicily, Italy and the
Netherlands and with the 2nd London Irish Rifles (British Army) in the North
African campaign. His record is unique in that he was present with his
regiment in twenty-five of the twenty- seven actions for which it was
awarded Battle Honours by the Crown. In addition, he was present with the
London Irish during the winning of three of its Battle Honours. He was
wounded once. In the 1945 Ontario provincial election Colonel Galloway was
unanimously nominated to oppose the Hon. Mitchell Hepburn, a former premier
of Ontario, in the riding of Elgin, but was unable to return from Europe in
time to stand. In 1964, while commander of Fort Churchill, Colonel Galloway
received the Boy Scouts of Canada ''Thanks Badge''. In 1975 the Mayor of the
Italian city of Rimini presented him at a public ceremony with the city's
''Medaglio d'Argento'' for his wartime services in that country, in
particular the liberation of Rimini in Sept. 1944. In 1967 while Military
Attache at the Canadian Embassy in Bonn, Germany, he was awarded the
Canadian Centennial Medal. He was awarded the Queen Elizabeth II Silver
Jubilee Medal in 1977, the Canadian 125-year Medal in 1992, and the Queen
Elizabeth II Golden Jubilee Medal in 2002. On retirement from the regular
army in 1969, Colonel Galloway tried his hand at federal politics and, in
the 1972 general election, contested the riding of Ottawa-Carleton with the
Rt. Hon. John Turner, later Prime Minister of Canada, but was defeated. 

The ever loving husband of the late Jean Caroline Love, B.A., his beloved
wife for 54 years, he is survived by his two much loved daughters, Jean
Caroline (Mrs. Robert W. Blackburn, of Ottawa) and Rosemary Dawn (Mrs. Mark
G. Armstrong, of Toronto) and two grandsons, Robert Galloway-Blackburn and
Alexandre Galloway-Blackburn, both of Ottawa. Surviving him also is his
younger brother, Charles T. P. Galloway, retired President of the National
Life Assurance Company of Canada, and his family, of Toronto and Bolton.
Colonel Galloway was born in Humboldt, Saskatchewan. 

Friends may visit at the Central Chapel of Hulse, Playfair & McGarry 315
McLeod Street, Ottawa on Sunday, August 15th from 2-4 and 7-9 p.m. and on
Monday, August 16th, 2004 from 2-4 p.m. Funeral Service at St. Bartholomew's
Anglican Church, 125 Mackay Street, Ottawa on Tuesday, August 17th at 11:00
a.m. A reception will follow in the Parish Hall. Interment in Beechwood
Cemetery. Floral tributes gratefully declined. Donations to The National
Palliative Care Programme, Order of St. Lazarus, Suite 100, 1435 Caledon
Place, Ottawa, ON, K1G 3H3, or to a charity of donor's choice would be
appreciated.


----------



## mudgunner49 (16 Aug 2004)

RIP, Sir...


Blake


----------



## Armymedic (18 Aug 2004)

RSM of 3 RCR today said Mr Galloway's passing was an end of an era for the Regt.

Pro Patria


----------



## GerryCan (19 Aug 2004)

R.I.P.

Pro Patria!


----------



## Gun Shy (19 Aug 2004)

Lest we Forget.


----------



## Slim (19 Aug 2004)

Sir

Sleep well, you've earned it.

 

Slim


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Aug 2004)

Lest we forget.


----------



## Jungle (19 Aug 2004)

RIP Sir...


----------

